

TripAdvisor nabs Viator, tours startup, for $200M - SONtraveltech
http://www.tnooz.com/article/viator-gets-acquired/

======
pan69
To call Viator a "startup" would be a bit of a stretch...

------
pbreit
I just looked up "San Francisco" and I'm not sure I would call that list
"curated".

